# Where can I get scans in ireland



## Bingo2020 (May 28, 2020)

Hi there,

I hope someone may be able to help.
I am Iiving in Ireland and I would like to do IVF abroad. Could someone advise where I can do scans in Ireland even though I am not doing treatment here? The private clinics don't seem to respond to my messages. My clinic abroad is not linked with an Irish clinic.

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

Babyscan have a few places around Dublin 

And femplus.ie are good

Both offer satellite services for those having treatment abroad. 

Both are good


----------



## Bingo2020 (May 28, 2020)

Thank you very much!


----------

